# CPU Over Voltage Error! on new system



## gstratto (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Tech peeps,

I just built a system and its giving me an error right after POST.
Cpu Over Voltage Error! F1 to continue.

The system boots everytime, ive never had it hang or play up.

I originally thought this may be to do with my old coolermaster 650watt psu that was from my old system, so I just bought a Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875watt psu today, put it in and same problem.

system specs:
Intel i7 875K cpu
Asus P7P55D-E Pro Motherboard
4GB kit Corsair Dominator DDR3 9-9-9-24 1600mhz
Airflow Ram twin fan
Corsair H70 Liquid cooling
Nvidia Geforce GTX470
3 x SATA II HDD's 500gb, 1tb, 1tb
Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875watt psu

Ive set up AHCI in bios for all drives
Ive checked all settings and as far as I know they are all right.

Under AI Tweaker in the bios these are the voltage settings:
Current Cpu Core Voltage 0.000v

Under Cpu Settings in Bios:
Cpu Voltage 0.000v
3.3v Voltage 0.000v
5v Voltage 0.000v
12v Voltage 0.000v

And all are Red in Bios.
There is an option to ignore, but i would rather know whats causing it.

Cpu Temp is at 0.C
Mobo Temp is at 0.C

Im a bit hesitant to change voltage settings as I dont know alot about overclocking. Im hoping someone with extensive knowledge can maybe shed some light why this would be happening.

the 875K i7 cpu is an unlocked cpu, and as far as I understand has a variable clock speed and multiplier, sapping ghz from the system as applications need it.

Ive had cpu-Z running and ran Prime95 to test, cpu has been up to 4500mhz, but sits comfortably on 1203.7 with a multiplier of x9 when just at desktop.

The voltage in CPU-Z is 0.880v atm but it changes frequently with the variable mhz and multiplier.

I work as a computer tech in a local shop and ive been building systems for years, ive been over everything very carefully to make sure all the hardware is seated and installed properly but i need help.

Ive taken the memory out and tested with some generic veritech dimms - same error.

Im hoping that this wont damage my cpu, cant afford $400 for another one.

Any thoughts?

also if someone mentions to upgrade my bios - will resetting AHCI settings affect my HDD's - plus being a brand new board that supports this cpu, i would think it shouldn't need a bios upgrade.

Hopefully someone has had a similar problem fixed.

Any questions welcome, and if u need me to supply any more info, id be happy to.

gstratto


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First thought would be a problem with the Mobo sensors.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Ya somethings definitely messed up with the motherboard.. bios settings must show voltages


----------



## gstratto (Nov 16, 2010)

I think you both might be right.
The system is running fine, it doesnt overheat or shutdown, I guess i just didnt want it to damage the cpu.

Also now I think about it.. when i plug headphones in to my case (front audio) my speakers still make a noise like a electrical buzz when sounds are played through headphones... it does kinda sound like MB has a prob.

Thanks for your suggestions.

gstratto


----------



## gstratto (Nov 16, 2010)

cpu-z actually shows cpu voltage settings.. only for core though.










So its showing some voltage.
if its the mobo I will have to take back, but anyone else see something familiar, maybe something i have missed in setup?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

That can't be right

Your core speed is more than twice under the normal value, the multiplier is way too low and the voltage is low


Seems to me like you should get a new mobo asap cause this might blow up


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would suggest you request a replacement from the place of purchase or RMA to Asus.


----------



## gstratto (Nov 16, 2010)

The chip is an unlocked cpu which runs at a variable clock speed and multiplier, as applications run, it clocks up automatically to the required processor speed.
This is the only Core i7 cpu that does this.

Well I got a replacement mobo today, same model asus p7p55d-e pro and im going to swap it over tomorrow, I will post results incase anyone else has this problem in the future 

Here is the CPU-Z result after running prime95 stress test.
Note: i have not altered my clock speed with any program, it does it automatically.
Excuse the size of the pic it's a little big.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## gstratto (Nov 16, 2010)

After carefully removing and inserting the radiator and cooling block and all the fans and other hardware, i placed the replacement Motherboard in and put it back together.
1st bootup... Success!
no problems at all.. all voltages are showing correct amount and no cpu over voltage error.
Also the temperature for mobo and cpu are showing.

Thanks for the suggestions and help guys.

gstratto
:smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations and best of luck. May we mark this thread resolved?


----------



## gstratto (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks and certainly.


----------

